
Coronavirus hastens Japan's shift away from hanko seals - tosh
https://dw.com/en/coronavirus-hastens-japans-shift-away-from-hanko-seals/a-53783541
======
totalZero
_Companies needed senior officials to be physically seated at their desks just
so they could apply hanko to company documents, without which entire
businesses would have ground to a halt._

I understand the general thrust of the article, and am reminded of verifiable
private keys used by many modern encryption schemes, but I don't see why an
executive can't simply take the hanko seal home.

~~~
tinus_hn
So then the employees have to pack up their documents and drive past the
executives home to get them stamped?

~~~
totalZero
Scan and send electronically prior to stamping. Have a single box of outgoing
stamped documents go from the executive to a secure mailroom twice daily for
distribution. This doesn't sound very complicated.

